# Is a solid state drive worth it?



## TheJudge6070

I have a Sony Vaio VPCEH model labtop. It had the old HDD in it. I got a blue screen awhile back and been trying to save my pictures in case of a break down. I ran the disk driver thing and it found many corrupted files and now the computer runs a little better but still slow.

I also know when I play an online game you can hear the HDD but then after awhile you hear it slow down and quit and the game freezes some.

So I don't know what's wrong with it but I'm wondering if a SSD is worth getting? I was looking at a 500gb one because that's what size my HDD is and I have like 322 gb left on it...so I figured 500 gb should be good enough.

Is it worth upgrading or just buying a new labtop?


----------



## johnb35

How old is the laptop?  A 500 gb SSD drive will run you about $189.  If its only a few years old, I would get the ssd.


----------



## TheJudge6070

johnb35 said:


> How old is the laptop?  A 500 gb SSD drive will run you about $189.  If its only a few years old, I would get the ssd.



I think 2010-2011


----------



## beers

Did you run any surface scans or SMART reports on the existing drive?

Given the cost of a 500 GB SSD you'd probably be better off putting that funding into a newer system.

Edit:


> labtop labtop labtop



You don't own a lab, the computer goes in your *lap*


----------



## TheJudge6070

beers said:


> Did you run any surface scans or SMART reports on the existing drive?
> 
> Given the cost of a 500 GB SSD you'd probably be better off putting that funding into a newer system.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> 
> You don't own a lab, the computer goes in your *lap*



Yeah I ran the scan in the boot scan...took forever. But it found alot of corrupt files.

The blue screen had like a Kernel drive error or something.



I was debating on a new "lap"top vs the SSD. I've heard new "lap"tops aren't really good No more.

Then if I do get a new one..it still.might have the hard disk drive. I've also heard windows 10 is coming out too.

So I'm undecided...but you say it might be better to just get a new computer?


----------



## beers

What scan are you talking about?  Finding corrupt files is a chkdsk which checks the file system but it doesn't check the underlying drive's sectors.  You can use something like SeaTools to scan the drive for errors, or CrystalDiskInfo for SMART status.

It's really up to you, if you think you will be good with the laptop for another few years then by all means SSD it.  I picked up a cheap SSD for my MX6959 laptop from 2006 and it was a decent improvement.


----------



## TheJudge6070

beers said:


> What scan are you talking about?  Finding corrupt files is a chkdsk which checks the file system but it doesn't check the underlying drive's sectors.  You can use something like SeaTools to scan the drive for errors, or CrystalDiskInfo for SMART status.
> 
> It's really up to you, if you think you will be good with the laptop for another few years then by all means SSD it.  I picked up a cheap SSD for my MX6959 laptop from 2006 and it was a decent improvement.



Well I'm still using windows 7..I would like to use windows 10 if it's going to be better.

I mean my sony vaio is good but I've also heard sony sold off the vaio model to some other group now

What would you do?


I'll use it for gaming, videos, pictures, internet


----------



## beers

The term 'Sony Vaio' means absolutely nothing for system specs.


----------



## TheJudge6070

http://www.cnet.com/products/sony-v...ome-premium-64-bit-4-gb-ram-500-gb-hdd/specs/


----------



## Shane

TheJudge6070 said:


> So I don't know what's wrong with it but I'm wondering if a SSD is worth getting? I was looking at a 500gb one because that's what size my HDD is and I have like 322 gb left on it...so I figured 500 gb should be good enough.
> 
> Is it worth upgrading or just buying a new labtop?




While that laptops specs are not the best,If your happy with the laptop and it does what you need it to,Id recommend getting a Second hand SSD cheap..that's what i done with my mothers old Laptop that has a Core 2 Duo (previously single core Celeron  ).

She has a Asus Laptop and i taken out the old 5400Rmp hard drive and put in a second hand OCZ Onyx drive..The thing fly's now. 

SSDs are probably the best upgrade anyone can do if your still using an old mechanical hard drive.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Should I upgrade by two 2gb rams?

I mean I might get a new labtop but I don't know What's the best for around the 200-250 mark


----------



## Cisco001

Low end laptop. don't bother.
BTW, it looks like 250GB SSD should be enough for your need.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Should I upgrade my ram if I upgrade my hard drive to ssd?


----------



## beers

TheJudge6070 said:


> Should I upgrade my ram if I upgrade my hard drive to ssd?



Do you hit 80%+ utilization frequently?


----------



## TheJudge6070

How can I figure that out? System settings?


----------



## Geoff

CTRL + ALT + DEL > Task Manger > Performance > Memory


----------



## TheJudge6070

Thanks will let yall know.

I'm no bill Nye.


----------



## TheJudge6070

I see 

Physical memory
total 4043
cached 1488 (changes)
Available 1400 (changes)
Free 4 (changes)

Kernel memory (mb)
paged 269 (changes)
nonpaged 70 (changes a digit every now and then)

System 
handles 30482 (changes)
Threads 1248 (changes)
processes 107 (changes)
Commit (mb) 3069/8085 (changes)

Cpu usage 90 (changes)
Physical memory (68% changes a digit or so)






What can yall tell?


----------



## johnb35

Well, if you are only hitting 70 percent ram usage then you really don't need to upgrade yet. When you start coming close to say 80 percent then think about upgrading.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Where are you seeing that? The nonpaged? Or physical memory? Sorry..don't know too much about computers


----------



## johnb35

Look at my image.

1.  If your cpu usage is at around 90 when at idle, then something is going on.

2.  The physical memory at the bottom is how much memory is being used of your total memory.  

3.  The green bars for memory tell you how much memory is being used right now.  mine says 1.86 out of 4gb.

4.  If you have 107 processes then that is way too high and is causing a drain on your system.  

Have you ran any malware scans on your system lately?  If not, I suggest you run the following and post the logs.  The OTL log will tell me what running at bootup so we can see if we can kill any programs not needed to save your memory.  

1.

Please download* AdwCleaner* by Xplode onto your Desktop.



•Please close all open programs and internet browsers.
•Double click on adwcleaner.exe to run the tool.
•Click on Scan.
•After the scan you will need to click on clean for it to delete the adware.
•Your computer will be rebooted automatically. A text file will open after the restart.
•Please post the content of that logfile in your reply.
•You can find the logfile at C:\AdwCleaner[Sn].txt as well - n is the order number.

2.

Please download *Junkware Removal Tool *to your desktop.

•Shutdown your antivirus to avoid any conflicts.
•Very important that you run the tool in this manner:
Right-mouse click JRT.exe and select Run as administrator
Do NOT just double-click it.
•The tool will open and start scanning your system.
•Please be patient as this can take a while to complete.
•On completion, a log (JRT.txt) is saved to your desktop and will automatically open.
•Post the contents of JRT.txt in your next message.

3.

Please download *Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware * and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
 
then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run *Rkill.scr*,  *Rkill.exe*, or *Rkill.com*.  If you are still having issues running rkill then try downloading these renamed versions of the same program.

*EXPLORER.EXE*
*IEXPLORE.EXE*
*USERINIT.EXE*
*WINLOGON.EXE*

But *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.

Please post the log that Malwarebytes displays on your screen.

4.

Download *OTL* to your Desktop


•Double click on the icon to run it. Make sure all other windows are closed and to let it run uninterrupted.
•Click on Minimal Output at the top
•Click the Quick Scan button. Do not change any settings unless otherwise told to do so. The scan wont take long.
◦When the scan completes, it will open two notepad windows. OTL.Txt and Extras.Txt. These are saved in the same location as OTL.  Just post the OTL.txt file in your reply.

then post the logs from the following 4 programs.

1.  Adwcleaner
2.  Junkware removal tool
3.  Malwarebytes
4.  OTL


----------



## TheJudge6070

Wow thanks for the help. I'll try all of this outm


----------



## TheJudge6070

Log from ADWCLEANER

# AdwCleaner v4.201 - Logfile created 18/04/2015 at 22:45:00
# Updated 08/04/2015 by Xplode
# Database : 2015-04-18.3 [Server]
# Operating system : Windows 7 Home Premium Service Pack 1 (x64)
# Username : DerekH - DEREKSVAIO
# Running from : C:\Users\DerekH\Downloads\adwcleaner_4.201.exe
# Option : Cleaning

***** [ Services ] *****


***** [ Files / Folders ] *****

Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\apn
[#] Folder Deleted : C:\ProgramData\Browser Manager
Folder Deleted : C:\Program Files (x86)\AskPartnerNetwork
Folder Deleted : C:\Windows\SysWOW64\config\systemprofile\AppData\Local\PackageAware
File Deleted : C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b18a3kfd.default\searchplugins\ask-search.xml

***** [ Scheduled tasks ] *****


***** [ Shortcuts ] *****


***** [ Registry ] *****

Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Applications\ilividsetup.exe
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Classes\Interface\{7D86A08B-0A8F-4BE0-B693-F05E6947E780}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{9BB47C17-9C68-4BB3-B188-DD9AF0FD2406}
Key Deleted : HKCU\Software\ilivid
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\DeviceVM
Key Deleted : HKLM\SOFTWARE\iLividSRTB
Key Deleted : [x64] HKLM\SOFTWARE\DeviceVM

***** [ Web browsers ] *****

-\\ Internet Explorer v11.0.9600.17689


-\\ Mozilla Firefox v37.0.1 (x86 en-US)


-\\ Google Chrome v42.0.2311.90

[C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://dts.search-results.com/sr?src=crb&gct=ds&appid=394&systemid=406&apn_dtid=BND406&apn_ptnrs=AG6&o=APN10645&apn_uid=7824152928654343&q={searchTerms}
[C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Web Data] - Deleted [Search Provider] : hxxp://dts.search-results.com/sr?src=crb&gct=ds&appid=394&systemid=406&apn_dtid=BND406&apn_ptnrs=AG6&o=APN10645&apn_uid=7824152928654343&q={searchTerms}

*************************

AdwCleaner[R0].txt - [2658 bytes] - [18/04/2015 22:42:27]
AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [2234 bytes] - [18/04/2015 22:45:00]

########## EOF - C:\AdwCleaner\AdwCleaner[S0].txt - [2293  bytes] ##########


----------



## TheJudge6070

Log from Junk Removal Tool

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Junkware Removal Tool (JRT) by Thisisu
Version: 6.5.8 (04.17.2015:1)
OS: Windows 7 Home Premium x64
Ran by DerekH on Sat 04/18/2015 at 22:55:39.12
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




~~~ Services



~~~ Tasks



~~~ Registry Values

Successfully repaired: [Registry Value] HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\\Default_Page_URL



~~~ Registry Keys



~~~ Files



~~~ Folders



~~~ FireFox

Successfully deleted: [File] C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\b18a3kfd.default\searchplugins\yahoo_ff.xml
Failed to delete: [Folder] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{1fd91a9c-410c-4090-bbcc-55d3450ef433}
Failed to delete: [Folder] C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{1fd91a9c-410c-4090-bbcc-55d3450ef433}
Emptied folder: C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\mozilla\firefox\profiles\b18a3kfd.default\minidumps [120 files]





~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Scan was completed on Sat 04/18/2015 at 23:02:00.65
End of JRT log
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## TheJudge6070

Malwarebytes log

Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
www.malwarebytes.org

Scan Date: 4/18/2015
Scan Time: 11:03:09 PM
Logfile: 
Administrator: Yes

Version: 2.01.4.1018
Malware Database: v2015.04.19.01
Rootkit Database: v2015.03.31.01
License: Free
Malware Protection: Disabled
Malicious Website Protection: Disabled
Self-protection: Disabled

OS: Windows 7 Service Pack 1
CPU: x64
File System: NTFS
User: DerekH

Scan Type: Threat Scan
Result: Completed
Objects Scanned: 344508
Time Elapsed: 27 min, 53 sec

Memory: Enabled
Startup: Enabled
Filesystem: Enabled
Archives: Enabled
Rootkits: Disabled
Heuristics: Enabled
PUP: Warn
PUM: Enabled

Processes: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Modules: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Keys: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Registry Values: 1
PUP.Optional.Spigot.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-1157162323-2987086346-848721498-1006\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\SEARCHSCOPES\{D111B9CE-476F-4263-8A9E-5E541E22AE9E}|URL, https://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=chr-greentree_ie&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=926458&p={searchTerms}, Quarantined, [98d5d09eff8bdd59e80ef8c7b64d3ec2]

Registry Data: 1
PUP.Optional.Spigot.A, HKU\S-1-5-21-1157162323-2987086346-848721498-1006\SOFTWARE\MICROSOFT\INTERNET EXPLORER\MAIN|Start Page, https://search.yahoo.com/?type=926458&fr=spigot-yhp-ie, Good: (www.google.com), Bad: (https://search.yahoo.com/?type=926458&fr=spigot-yhp-ie),Replaced,[caa3b6b84743cc6aabe9ef07c83de719]

Folders: 0
(No malicious items detected)

Files: 4
PUP.Optional.Spigot.SID, C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Temp\{F1326FD9-731B-4C75-8BCB-D204C9F14B30}\SearchProtectionSetup.exe, Quarantined, [d29be68895f51c1ac6f494a723e3c13f], 
PUP.Optional.Proinstall, C:\Users\DerekH\Downloads\JRT-35620116.exe, Quarantined, [6eff83eb6f1be25409d01b2d17eb50b0], 
PUP.Optional.Spigot.A, C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b18a3kfd.default\prefs.js, Good: (), Bad: (user_pref("keyword.URL", "https://search.yahoo.com/search?fr=greentree_ff1&ei=utf-8&ilc=12&type=926458&p="), Replaced,[432a1f4f0486c3736eb8d66738ce649c]
PUP.Optional.Spigot.A, C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b18a3kfd.default\prefs.js, Good: (), Bad: (user_pref("browser.startup.homepage", "https://search.yahoo.com/?type=926458&fr=spigot-yhp-ff|http://www.msn.com/?pc=AV01"), Replaced,[a5c8e787fb8fd06600c8cf702bdb27d9]

Physical Sectors: 0
(No malicious items detected)


(end)


----------



## TheJudge6070

From OTL Log

OTL logfile created on: 4/18/2015 11:41:13 PM - Run 1
OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0     Folder = C:\Users\DerekH\Downloads
64bit- Home Premium Edition Service Pack 1 (Version = 6.1.7601) - Type = NTWorkstation
Internet Explorer (Version = 9.11.9600.17691)
Locale: 00000409 | Country: United States | Language: ENU | Date Format: M/d/yyyy

3.95 Gb Total Physical Memory | 1.01 Gb Available Physical Memory | 25.57% Memory free
7.90 Gb Paging File | 4.87 Gb Available in Paging File | 61.64% Paging File free
Paging file location(s): ?:\pagefile.sys [binary data]

%SystemDrive% = C: | %SystemRoot% = C:\Windows | %ProgramFiles% = C:\Program Files (x86)
Drive C: | 455.34 Gb Total Space | 351.34 Gb Free Space | 77.16% Space Free | Partition Type: NTFS

Computer Name: DEREKSVAIO | User Name: DerekH | Logged in as Administrator.
Boot Mode: Normal | Scan Mode: Current user | Quick Scan | Include 64bit Scans
Company Name Whitelist: On | Skip Microsoft Files: On | No Company Name Whitelist: On | File Age = 30 Days

========== Processes (SafeList) ==========

PRC - C:\Users\DerekH\Downloads\OTL.exe (OldTimer Tools)
PRC - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerPlugin_17_0_0_169.exe (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe (Avast Software s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (Avast Software s.r.o.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe (Mozilla Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.26.9\GoogleCrashHandler.exe (Google Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Garmin\Core Update Service\Garmin.Cartography.MapUpdate.CoreService.exe (Garmin Ltd or its subsidiaries)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BBSvc.EXE (Microsoft Corporation.)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\listener.exe ()
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\DDNi\Oasis\VAIO Messenger.exe (Digital Delivery Networks, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Photobucket Backup\Photobucket.App.exe (Photobucket)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SHTtray.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgrSub.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe (ArcSoft, Inc.)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe (Sony Corporation)
PRC - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\wbem\WmiPrvSE.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
PRC - C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe (Intel Corporation)


========== Modules (No Company Name) ==========

MOD - C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_17_0_0_169.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Web\18cd8947b7b9c5973aefed8f8afae2e3\System.Web.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Remo#\0967cf5c31691f38d013263304d2dacb\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\libcef.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\log.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\JsonRpcServer.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System\d18e2115a3270f89663fce831547f534\System.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Deployment\f8300c8b1e8258df244298895711fa9f\System.Deployment.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runt73a1fc9d#\b14aecee3554afb0d099f8f5c8d19afc\System.Runtime.Remoting.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml.Linq\8092ad8ffb37d779da3984d6e11e7516\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data.Entity\3729a13272feb6491bf21686ac684cc6\System.Data.Entity.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationTypes\232495ea0368dada2d208c51f0e5349c\UIAutomationTypes.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\UIAutomationProvider\94c5cba998f28affea3889fcdf99d66c\UIAutomationProvider.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Presentatio4b37ff64#\92edcd808511b7f4b642f922f8ebc31c\PresentationFramework-SystemXmlLinq.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Presentatio49d6fefe#\9e42fe7c83345249b5dde1693d1bf8b5\PresentationFramework-SystemXml.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Presentatio84a6349c#\3d928e48e3e2faf410e53ae1ac0098f9\PresentationFramework-SystemCore.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Presentatio84a7b877#\825c2900a23128a2fd3de768abc9b023\PresentationFramework-SystemData.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data86569bbf#\877a3c66e6863e46b8d6adb31df4549b\System.Data.OracleClient.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Ente96d83b35#\ed906f21883851cfbb9bd06b0d2a4daa\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Ente96d83b35#\ed906f21883851cfbb9bd06b0d2a4daa\System.EnterpriseServices.Wrapper.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Transactions\076f1e8db8f36f51f247c42b068c4097\System.Transactions.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Comp46f2b404#\719e2124aa45f221d8ffdad89e66a605\System.ComponentModel.DataAnnotations.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Data\20aaf6bbc4e93d10d6a2ce3c0193b859\System.Data.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Runteb92aa12#\187177229c00aec6dec613ea4b9ff209\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xml\3d6ee4ffbd9a86ac1e7b01800b6fe9c7\System.Xml.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Dynamic\02b219ccf07dd2b05ec7231276d54e7d\System.Dynamic.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Microsoft.CSharp\72b116c8a9239819637a2fcbfcbde728\Microsoft.CSharp.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Security\cf0ef6b155d82593d4606d3ad64a8baf\System.Security.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Configuration\5a977e1f055b4f8f41da5d9142a1913c\System.Configuration.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Presentatio1c9175f8#\5e3e26e6c81809aab854ea76a884fde2\PresentationFramework.Aero.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Core\23d1162d1943c1b1d6c4fd7c6d8512d4\System.Core.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Xaml\1196cc375887ce75f134047505fe19bf\System.Xaml.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\Presentatio5ae0f00f#\9f1f464b854d655c74c8cd4ee5b731bd\PresentationFramework.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\PresentationCore\eb3ba0fe2449d7ca96b51f71b2061cf6\PresentationCore.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\WindowsBase\61c8a838d217ea8b4f68bbf38172114f\WindowsBase.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Drawing\dd2f9ea99ac0f984b9dc430824638c9f\System.Drawing.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\System.Numerics\de2a832558f95db343e443c365bd3575\System.Numerics.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v4.0.30319_32\mscorlib\d1265d6159ea876f9d63ea4c1361b587\mscorlib.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorUtil\4c3481994566a282c4bbcf0c5ccb572a\IAStorUtil.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.EnterpriseSe#\abecd46ce0b212dad31a9e8f9adf073f\System.EnterpriseServices.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\8accb747525c8de351358a6bc33e3385\System.DirectoryServices.AccountManagement.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml.Linq\3063abda312516739bc808360071bad9\System.Xml.Linq.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data.Linq\51cb3ab4c98d830e6e08169bad0f929c\System.Data.Linq.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Core\e3641fa3359f37ad12c84183ce765093\System.Core.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Runtime.Seri#\b1e0939384cc320d6ac7b8921ccc2877\System.Runtime.Serialization.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Management\99cdfef98595ed91f14936cf52a49c54\System.Management.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationFramewo#\1f539baa94516139240877cb6afd72c2\PresentationFramework.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Windows.Forms\1453d9e9a4989833ef3db4b22549ba1a\System.Windows.Forms.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\PresentationCore\3d4f835b8078dacc8d5da623e2c3f0ee\PresentationCore.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Transactions\f45bc0251cceb599622f55cc1c7f4aba\System.Transactions.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Data\4b335bfaa07fc54f2d72213d33f53e97\System.Data.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.DirectorySer#\cbe531dae622018576dbf7b1fca5ce47\System.DirectoryServices.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Drawing\836e10dfd0811b303553216f5cb092ef\System.Drawing.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Xml\2cf12fa95900b4488a6cb9e4aac51c5c\System.Xml.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System.Configuration\237d509a79aeef6e4635b09450d98f2a\System.Configuration.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\WindowsBase\d97a5aa0eb7697aca7c6e90ae471af2b\WindowsBase.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\System\908ba9e296e92b4e14bdc2437edac603\System.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IAStorCommon\802a9bff6be56d5ea8384d20bee78562\IAStorCommon.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\mscorlib\38bf604432e1a30c954b2ee40d6a2d1c\mscorlib.ni.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Data\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Data.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_32\System.Transactions\2.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089\System.Transactions.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\listener.exe ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\DDNi\Oasis\OasisCloudModel.dll ()
MOD - C:\Program Files (x86)\DDNi\Oasis\OasisCloudClient.dll ()
MOD - C:\Windows\assembly\GAC_MSIL\System.Data.SqlServerCe\3.5.1.0__89845dcd8080cc91\System.Data.SqlServerCe.dll ()


========== Services (SafeList) ==========

SRV:*64bit:* - (avast! Antivirus) -- C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastSvc.exe (Avast Software s.r.o.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (IEEtwCollectorService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\IEEtwCollector.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VCService) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VUAgent) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Update\VUAgent.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (USER_ESRV_SVC) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (ESRV_SVC) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SampleCollector) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (BcmBtRSupport) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\BtwRSupportService.exe (Broadcom Corporation.)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VSNService) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (WinDefend) -- C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MpSvc.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (SpfService) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VcmIAlzMgr) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VcmINSMgr) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (VcmXmlIfHelper) -- C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV:*64bit:* - (DCDhcpService) -- C:\Program Files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\WFDA\DCDhcpService.exe (Atheros Communication Inc.)
SRV - (AdobeFlashPlayerUpdateSvc) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (MozillaMaintenance) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Maintenance Service\maintenanceservice.exe (Mozilla Foundation)
SRV - (MBAMService) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe (Malwarebytes Corporation)
SRV - (Garmin Core Update Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Garmin\Core Update Service\Garmin.Cartography.MapUpdate.CoreService.exe (Garmin Ltd or its subsidiaries)
SRV - (AdobeARMservice) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\armsvc.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (clr_optimization_v2.0.50727_32) -- C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\mscorsvw.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (BBUpdate) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\SeaPort.EXE (Microsoft Corporation.)
SRV - (BBSvc) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BBSvc.EXE (Microsoft Corporation.)
SRV - (sftvsa) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (sftlist) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
SRV - (IconMan_R) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe (Realsil Microelectronics Inc.)
SRV - (SOHCImp) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (SOHDs) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (VCFw) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (VAIO Event Service) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\VAIO Event Service\VESMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (uCamMonitor) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe (ArcSoft, Inc.)
SRV - (UNS) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (LMS) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\LMS\LMS.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (PMBDeviceInfoProvider) -- c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe (Sony Corporation)
SRV - (IAStorDataMgrSvc) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe (Intel Corporation)
SRV - (ACDaemon) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\ArcSoft\Connection Service\Bin\ACService.exe (ArcSoft Inc.)


========== Driver Services (SafeList) ==========

DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys (Avast Software s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswVmm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswStm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswStm.sys (Avast Software s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswMonFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys (Avast Software s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswRvrt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswHwid) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswHwid.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswRdr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys (Avast Software s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (aswSnx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys (Avast Software s.r.o.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MBAMWebAccessControl) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mwac.sys (Malwarebytes Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MBAMProtector) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys (Malwarebytes Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (semav6thermal64ro) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\semav6thermal64ro.sys ()
DRV:*64bit:* - (ssudmdm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ssudmdm.sys (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr))
DRV:*64bit:* - (dg_ssudbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ssudbus.sys (DEVGURU Co., LTD.(www.devguru.co.kr))
DRV:*64bit:* - (btwampfl) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwampfl.sys (Broadcom Corporation.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (bcbtums) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bcbtums.sys (Broadcom Corporation.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbFlt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbFlt.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftvol) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftvollh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftredir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftredirlh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftplay) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftplaylh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Sftfs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Sftfslh.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (fssfltr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fssfltr.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RdpVideoMiniport) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (TsUsbGD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RSPCIESTOR) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\RtsPStor.sys (Realtek Semiconductor Corp.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (Fs_Rec) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\fs_rec.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ApfiltrService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Apfiltr.sys (Alps Electric Co., Ltd.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (CnxtHdAudService) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\CHDRT64.sys (Conexant Systems Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (igfx) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\igdkmd64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (athr) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\athrx.sys (Atheros Communications, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (IntcDAud) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\IntcDAud.sys (Intel(R) Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (RTL8167) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\Rt64win7.sys (Realtek                                            )
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdxata) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdxata.sys (Advanced Micro Devices)
DRV:*64bit:* - (iaStor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\iaStor.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sdbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sdbus.sys (Microsoft Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (HpSAMD) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HpSAMD.sys (Hewlett-Packard Company)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sscdserd) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sscdserd.sys (MCCI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sscdmdm) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sscdmdm.sys (MCCI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sscdbus) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sscdbus.sys (MCCI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (sscdmdfl) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\sscdmdfl.sys (MCCI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (MEIx64) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\HECIx64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (SFEP) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\SFEP.sys (Sony Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (amdsbs) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\amdsbs.sys (AMD Technologies Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (LSI_SAS2) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\lsi_sas2.sys (LSI Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (stexstor) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\stexstor.sys (Promise Technology)
DRV:*64bit:* - (e1yexpress) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\e1y60x64.sys (Intel Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ebdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\evbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b06bdrv) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\bxvbda.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (b57nd60a) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\b57nd60a.sys (Broadcom Corporation)
DRV:*64bit:* - (hcw85cir) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\hcw85cir.sys (Hauppauge Computer Works, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (ArcSoftKsUFilter) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys (ArcSoft, Inc.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (btwavdt) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwavdt.sys (Broadcom Corporation.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (btwrchid) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwrchid.sys (Broadcom Corporation.)
DRV:*64bit:* - (btwaudio) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\btwaudio.sys (Broadcom Corporation.)
DRV - (WIMMount) -- C:\Windows\SysWOW64\drivers\wimmount.sys (Microsoft Corporation)


========== Standard Registry (SafeList) ==========


========== Internet Explorer ==========

IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.google.com
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
IE - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.msn.com/?pc=AV01
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{632F07F3-19A1-4d16-A23F-E6CE9486BAB5}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=AVASDF&PC=AV01

IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.msn.com/?pc=AV01
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=AVASDF&PC=AV01
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Secondary Start Pages = http://www.msn.com/?pc=AV01 [binary data]
IE - HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = www.google.com
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {D111B9CE-476F-4263-8A9E-5E541E22AE9E}
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{632F07F3-19A1-4d16-A23F-E6CE9486BAB5}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=AVASDF&PC=AV01
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{6581D0BE-375E-433A-92CA-EFC3B52F60A1}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?FORM=UP50DF&PC=UP50&q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox
IE - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings: "ProxyEnable" = 0

========== FireFox ==========

FF - prefs.js..browser.search.countryCode: "US"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultengine: "Microsoft (Bing)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultenginename: "Yahoo!"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaultthis.engineName: "Microsoft (Bing)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.defaulturl: "http://www.bing.com/search"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.isUS: true
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.order.1: "Microsoft (Bing)"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.region: "US"
FF - prefs.js..browser.search.selectedEngine: "Yahoo!"
FF - prefs.js..extensions.enabledAddons: %7B972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd%7D:37.0.1
FF - user.js - File not found

FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF64_17_0_0_169.dll File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=10.17.2: C:\Windows\system32\npDeployJava1.dll File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF:*64bit:* - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.30514.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/FlashPlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\NPSWF32_17_0_0_169.dll ()
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@adobe.com/ShockwavePlayer: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Adobe\Director\np32dsw_1206147.dll (Adobe Systems, Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Google.com/GoogleEarthPlugin: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Google Earth\plugin\npgeplugin.dll (Google)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/DTPlugin,version=11.40.2: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_40\bin\dtplugin\npDeployJava1.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@java.com/JavaPlugin,version=11.40.2: C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_40\bin\plugin2\npjp2.dll (Oracle Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/GENUINE: disabled File not found
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@Microsoft.com/NpCtrl,version=1.0: c:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Silverlight\5.1.30514.0\npctrl.dll ( Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/SharePoint,version=14.0: C:\PROGRA~2\MICROS~1\Office14\NPSPWRAP.DLL (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@microsoft.com/WLPG,version=16.4.3528.0331: C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\NPWLPG.dll (Microsoft Corporation)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=3: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.26.9\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\@tools.google.com/Google Update;version=9: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.26.9\npGoogleUpdate3.dll (Google Inc.)
FF - HKLM\Software\MozillaPlugins\Adobe Reader: C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 11.0\Reader\AIR\nppdf32.dll (Adobe Systems Inc.)

FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Firefox\Extensions\\wrc@avast.com: C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\WebRep\FF [2015/04/11 23:29:44 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M]
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 37.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components
FF - HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 37.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 37.0.1\extensions\\Components: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\components
FF - HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\mozilla\Mozilla Firefox 37.0.1\extensions\\Plugins: C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\plugins

[2014/01/03 21:11:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Extensions
[2015/04/04 23:19:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b18a3kfd.default\extensions
[2014/06/02 22:59:40 | 000,005,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b18a3kfd.default\searchplugins\bing-avast.xml
[2015/04/10 21:49:32 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions
[2015/04/10 21:49:27 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (No name found) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions
[2015/04/10 21:50:11 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] (Default) -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\browser\extensions\{972ce4c6-7e08-4474-a285-3208198ce6fd}

========== Chrome  ==========

CHR - default_search_provider:  ()
CHR - default_search_provider: search_url = 
CHR - default_search_provider: suggest_url = 
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\lccekmodgklaepjeofjdjpbminllajkg\0.3.0.2_0\
CHR - Extension: No name found = C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Google\Chrome\User Data\Default\Extensions\nmmhkkegccagdldgiimedpiccmgmieda\0.1.0.0_0\

O1 HOSTS File: ([2014/07/06 22:46:25 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M]) - C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\etc\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 	
O1 - Hosts: 	
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (avast! Online Security) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE64.dll (Avast Software s.r.o.)
O2:*64bit:* - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\amd64\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper) - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_40\bin\ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O2 - BHO: (avast! Online Security) - {8E5E2654-AD2D-48bf-AC2D-D17F00898D06} - C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\aswWebRepIE.dll (Avast Software s.r.o.)
O2 - BHO: (Bing Bar Helper) - {d2ce3e00-f94a-4740-988e-03dc2f38c34f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
O2 - BHO: (Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper) - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.8.0_40\bin\jp2ssv.dll (Oracle Corporation)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - No CLSID value found.
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\amd64\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
O3:*64bit:* - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - 10 - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (Bing Bar) - {8dcb7100-df86-4384-8842-8fa844297b3f} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BingExt.dll (Microsoft Corporation.)
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - 10 - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No CLSID value found.
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0] C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe (Adobe Systems Incorporated)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe (Alps Electric Co., Ltd.)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\SysNative\hkcmd.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxtray.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4:*64bit:* - HKLM..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxpers.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [AvastUI.exe] C:\Program Files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe (Avast Software s.r.o.)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [IAStorIcon] C:\Program Files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe (Intel Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [ISBMgr.exe] C:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe (Sony Corporation)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [Photobucket Backup] C:\Program Files (x86)\Photobucket Backup\Photobucket.App.exe (Photobucket)
O4 - HKLM..\Run: [PMBVolumeWatcher] c:\Program Files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe (Sony Corporation)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [CCleaner Monitoring] C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe (Piriform Ltd)
O4 - HKCU..\Run: [GarminExpressTrayApp] C:\Program Files (x86)\Garmin\Express Tray\ExpressTray.exe (Garmin Ltd or its subsidiaries)
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktop = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer: NoActiveDesktopChanges = 1
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin = 5
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: ConsentPromptBehaviorUser = 3
O6 - HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System: SoftwareSASGeneration = 1
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm ()
O8:*64bit:* - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm ()
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9:*64bit:* - Extra Button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9:*64bit:* - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : @btrez.dll,-12650 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9 - Extra Button: Send To Bluetooth - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem : Send to &Bluetooth Device... - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm ()
O13*64bit:* - gopher Prefix: missing
O13 - gopher Prefix: missing
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {8AD9C840-044E-11D1-B3E9-00805F499D93} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0013-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_13-windows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-0017-0000-0017-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O16:*64bit:* - DPF: {CAFEEFAC-FFFF-FFFF-FFFF-ABCDEFFEDCBA} http://java.sun.com/update/1.7.0/jinstall-1_7_0_17-windows-i586.cab (Reg Error: Key error.)
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{22EE781F-B167-4910-85AA-29AF9E626AC9}: DhcpNameServer = 97.64.209.36 97.64.168.13
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{D94E0F48-8B73-4BB2-884B-5EF206DAC52A}: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:*64bit:* - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (C:\Windows\system32\userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysNative\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: Shell - (explorer.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\explorer.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20 - HKLM Winlogon: UserInit - (userinit.exe) - C:\Windows\SysWow64\userinit.exe (Microsoft Corporation)
O20:*64bit:* - Winlogon\Notify\igfxcui: DllName - (igfxdev.dll) - C:\Windows\SysNative\igfxdev.dll (Intel Corporation)
O21:*64bit:* - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O21 - SSODL: WebCheck - {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} - No CLSID value found.
O32 - HKLM CDRom: AutoRun - 1
O33 - MountPoints2\{949bbf2a-e841-11e3-b04d-0002720946ef}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{949bbf2a-e841-11e3-b04d-0002720946ef}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = E:\VZW_Software_upgrade_assistant.exe
O33 - MountPoints2\{a2cb790f-ab4e-11e4-b07f-0002720946ef}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{a2cb790f-ab4e-11e4-b07f-0002720946ef}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = E:\VZW_Software_upgrade_assistant.exe
O33 - MountPoints2\{dbbfa952-838b-11e2-9848-806e6f6e6963}\Shell - "" = AutoRun
O33 - MountPoints2\{dbbfa952-838b-11e2-9848-806e6f6e6963}\Shell\AutoRun\command - "" = E:\setup.exe -a
O34 - HKLM BootExecute: (autocheck autochk *)
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35:*64bit:* - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..comfile [open] -- "%1" %*
O35 - HKLM\..exefile [open] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37:*64bit:* - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...com [@ = comfile] -- "%1" %*
O37 - HKLM\...exe [@ = exefile] -- "%1" %*
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:UserServerDllInitialization,3)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=winsrv:ConServerDllInitialization,2)
O38 - SubSystems\\Windows: (ServerDll=sxssrv,4)

========== Files/Folders - Created Within 30 Days ==========

[2015/04/18 22:55:43 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\RegBackup
[2015/04/18 22:51:57 | 002,686,254 | ---- | C] (Thisisu) -- C:\Users\DerekH\Desktop\JRT_NEW.exe
[2015/04/18 22:42:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\AdwCleaner
[2015/04/17 19:50:30 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Seagate
[2015/04/17 19:50:28 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Seagate
[2015/04/12 01:39:32 | 000,136,408 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
[2015/04/12 01:39:20 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
[2015/04/12 01:39:16 | 000,107,736 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
[2015/04/12 01:39:16 | 000,063,704 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mwac.sys
[2015/04/12 01:39:16 | 000,025,816 | ---- | C] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\mbam.sys
[2015/04/12 01:39:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
[2015/04/11 23:29:45 | 000,364,472 | ---- | C] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\aswBoot.exe
[2015/04/11 23:29:31 | 000,043,112 | ---- | C] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2015/04/10 21:49:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox
[2015/04/10 21:38:39 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\Bluetooth Exchange Folder
[2015/04/09 22:52:10 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Photobucket
[2015/04/09 22:51:34 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Photobucket Backup
[2015/04/09 22:51:21 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files (x86)\Photobucket Backup
[2015/04/09 05:33:23 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\GWX
[2015/04/09 05:33:22 | 000,000,000 | --SD | C] -- C:\Windows\SysNative\GWX
[2015/04/08 19:06:08 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\Carbonite
[2015/04/08 17:49:26 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\bluetooth2
[2015/04/07 20:12:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Windows\Minidump
[2015/04/02 22:31:33 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\AVAST Software
[2015/04/02 21:22:48 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine
[2015/04/01 21:52:18 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\CCleaner
[2015/04/01 21:52:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | C] -- C:\Program Files\CCleaner
[60 C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]
[4 C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp files -> C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files - Modified Within 30 Days ==========

[2015/04/18 23:41:14 | 000,028,848 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-1.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2015/04/18 23:41:14 | 000,028,848 | -H-- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\7B296FB0-376B-497e-B012-9C450E1B7327-5P-0.C7483456-A289-439d-8115-601632D005A0
[2015/04/18 23:38:11 | 000,783,424 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\PerfStringBackup.INI
[2015/04/18 23:38:11 | 000,663,086 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfh009.dat
[2015/04/18 23:38:11 | 000,122,664 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\perfc009.dat
[2015/04/18 23:33:21 | 000,000,894 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
[2015/04/18 23:32:53 | 000,067,584 | --S- | M] () -- C:\Windows\bootstat.dat
[2015/04/18 23:32:49 | 3180,220,416 | -HS- | M] () -- C:\hiberfil.sys
[2015/04/18 23:26:06 | 000,000,898 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
[2015/04/18 23:04:09 | 000,000,830 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
[2015/04/18 23:03:00 | 000,136,408 | ---- | M] (Malwarebytes Corporation) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
[2015/04/18 22:56:03 | 000,000,207 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tweaking.com-regbackup-DEREKSVAIO-Windows-7-Home-Premium-(64-bit).dat
[2015/04/17 20:12:27 | 000,002,143 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Google Chrome.lnk
[2015/04/17 19:55:15 | 000,001,357 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SeaTools for Windows.lnk
[2015/04/17 19:24:23 | 000,007,597 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
[2015/04/17 12:14:09 | 002,686,254 | ---- | M] (Thisisu) -- C:\Users\DerekH\Desktop\JRT_NEW.exe
[2015/04/14 22:49:48 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\random.dat
[2015/04/14 22:46:56 | 000,000,024 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\jagexappletviewer.preferences
[2015/04/14 22:24:41 | 000,000,045 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\jagex_cl_runescape_LIVE.dat
[2015/04/12 01:39:20 | 000,001,062 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2015/04/11 23:29:42 | 000,442,264 | ---- | M] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSP.sys
[2015/04/11 23:29:42 | 000,364,472 | ---- | M] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\aswBoot.exe
[2015/04/11 23:29:42 | 000,271,200 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswVmm.sys
[2015/04/11 23:29:42 | 000,136,752 | ---- | M] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswStm.sys
[2015/04/11 23:29:42 | 000,088,408 | ---- | M] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
[2015/04/11 23:29:42 | 000,065,736 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
[2015/04/11 23:29:42 | 000,029,168 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswHwid.sys
[2015/04/11 23:29:41 | 000,093,528 | ---- | M] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
[2015/04/11 23:29:31 | 000,043,112 | ---- | M] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\avastSS.scr
[2015/04/11 23:29:20 | 001,047,320 | ---- | M] (Avast Software s.r.o.) -- C:\Windows\SysNative\drivers\aswSnx.sys
[2015/04/09 22:52:10 | 000,000,104 | ---- | M] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.400.32.bc
[2015/04/08 19:06:16 | 000,000,350 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Carbonite Installer - Start Carbonite UI.job
[2015/04/08 19:06:15 | 000,000,452 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\{5F6010C8-60E5-41f3-BF5B-C3AF5DBE12D4}.job
[2015/04/07 20:12:44 | 394,569,796 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2015/04/05 00:33:00 | 000,002,166 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Avast Free Antivirus.lnk
[2015/04/05 00:32:43 | 000,008,216 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150405_003241.reg
[2015/04/05 00:32:30 | 000,047,960 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150405_003225.reg
[2015/04/04 22:14:55 | 000,000,872 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150404_221443.reg
[2015/04/02 20:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\{A9AC65B7-941D-4941-8A18-ED887797D43F}
[2015/04/01 22:16:49 | 000,000,170 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150401_221644.reg
[2015/04/01 21:53:56 | 000,005,658 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150401_215352.reg
[2015/04/01 21:53:38 | 000,158,340 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150401_215312.reg
[2015/04/01 21:52:17 | 000,000,782 | ---- | M] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[60 C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\SysWow64\*.tmp -> ]
[4 C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp files -> C:\Program Files (x86)\*.tmp -> ]
[1 C:\Windows\*.tmp files -> C:\Windows\*.tmp -> ]

========== Files Created - No Company Name ==========

[2015/04/18 22:56:03 | 000,000,207 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tweaking.com-regbackup-DEREKSVAIO-Windows-7-Home-Premium-(64-bit).dat
[2015/04/17 19:55:15 | 000,001,357 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\SeaTools for Windows.lnk
[2015/04/12 01:39:20 | 000,001,062 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware.lnk
[2015/04/09 22:52:10 | 000,000,104 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.400.32.bc
[2015/04/08 19:06:15 | 000,000,452 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\{5F6010C8-60E5-41f3-BF5B-C3AF5DBE12D4}.job
[2015/04/08 19:06:15 | 000,000,350 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\tasks\Carbonite Installer - Start Carbonite UI.job
[2015/04/07 20:12:44 | 394,569,796 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP
[2015/04/05 00:46:38 | 000,001,929 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk
[2015/04/05 00:46:38 | 000,000,834 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\Bluetooth.lnk
[2015/04/05 00:32:42 | 000,008,216 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150405_003241.reg
[2015/04/05 00:32:28 | 000,047,960 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150405_003225.reg
[2015/04/04 22:14:46 | 000,000,872 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150404_221443.reg
[2015/04/02 20:52:48 | 000,000,000 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\{A9AC65B7-941D-4941-8A18-ED887797D43F}
[2015/04/01 22:16:47 | 000,000,170 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150401_221644.reg
[2015/04/01 21:53:54 | 000,005,658 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150401_215352.reg
[2015/04/01 21:53:19 | 000,158,340 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\Documents\cc_20150401_215312.reg
[2015/04/01 21:52:17 | 000,000,782 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\Public\Desktop\CCleaner.lnk
[2014/12/25 03:20:01 | 000,007,597 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Local\resmon.resmoncfg
[2014/06/19 20:21:55 | 000,000,050 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\jagex_cl_runescape_LIVE_BETA.dat
[2014/06/13 21:52:42 | 000,000,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\jagexappletviewer.preferences
[2014/02/13 20:01:42 | 000,000,017 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\shortcut_ex.dat
[2013/10/20 22:33:27 | 000,074,703 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Windows\SysWow64\mfc45.dll
[2013/06/12 01:01:24 | 000,000,047 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\jagex_cl_loginapplet_LIVE.dat
[2013/04/14 23:41:18 | 000,000,045 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\jagex_cl_oldschool_LIVE.dat
[2013/03/25 21:56:50 | 000,000,045 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\jagex_cl_runescape_LIVE.dat
[2013/03/25 21:56:50 | 000,000,024 | ---- | C] () -- C:\Users\DerekH\random.dat
[2013/02/13 06:34:56 | 000,000,226 | ---- | C] () -- C:\ProgramData\Microsoft.SqlServer.Compact.351.32.bc

========== ZeroAccess Check ==========

[2009/07/14 00:55:00 | 000,000,227 | RHS- | M] () -- C:\Windows\assembly\Desktop.ini

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32] /64

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Classes\Wow6432node\clsid\{fbeb8a05-beee-4442-804e-409d6c4515e9}\InProcServer32]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\shell32.dll -- [2015/02/13 01:22:33 | 014,177,280 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{42aedc87-2188-41fd-b9a3-0c966feabec1}\InProcServer32]
"" = %SystemRoot%\system32\shell32.dll -- [2015/02/13 01:26:18 | 012,875,264 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Apartment

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:40:51 | 000,909,312 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{5839FCA9-774D-42A1-ACDA-D6A79037F57F}\InProcServer32]
"" = %systemroot%\system32\wbem\fastprox.dll -- [2010/11/20 23:24:25 | 000,606,208 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Free

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32] /64
"" = C:\Windows\SysNative\wbem\wbemess.dll -- [2009/07/13 21:41:56 | 000,505,856 | ---- | M] (Microsoft Corporation)
"ThreadingModel" = Both

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Wow6432Node\Classes\clsid\{F3130CDB-AA52-4C3A-AB32-85FFC23AF9C1}\InProcServer32]

========== LOP Check ==========

[2014/04/21 22:47:37 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\AVAST Software
[2014/12/25 02:32:16 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox
[2014/12/25 02:32:14 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\DropboxMaster
[2015/02/25 11:22:06 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Garmin
[2014/05/08 21:25:23 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\iolo
[2014/05/27 19:06:54 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Oracle
[2015/04/09 22:52:42 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Photobucket
[2014/11/25 23:18:15 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\SoftGrid Client
[2013/09/23 20:05:58 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\TP
[2013/12/14 11:45:05 | 000,000,000 | ---D | M] -- C:\Users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\wargaming.net

========== Purity Check ==========



< End of report >


----------



## TheJudge6070

When I turned on my computer while ago..it came to a black screen saying

Your computer can't come out of hibernation.

Status: 0x000009a

Info: A fatal error occurred processing the restoration data.

File: \hiberfil.sys

Any information that was not saved before the computer went into hibernation will be lost.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Sounds like my computers about had it?


----------



## johnb35

One more scan for you to do.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

*Combofix*


When the page loads click on the blue combofix download link next to the BleepingComputer Mirror.
Save the file to your windows desktop.  The combofix icon will look like this when it has downloaded to your desktop.





We are almost ready to start ComboFix, but before we do so, we need to take some preventative measures so that there are no conflicts with other programs when running ComboFix. At this point you should do the following:


Close all open Windows including this one. 

Close or disable all running Antivirus, Antispyware, and Firewall programs as they may interfere with the proper running of ComboFix. Instructions on disabling these type of programs can be found *here*.
Once these two steps have been completed, double-click on the ComboFix icon found on your desktop. Please note, that once you start ComboFix you should not click anywhere on the ComboFix window as it can cause the program to stall. In fact, when ComboFix is running, do not touch your computer at all. The scan could take a while, so please be patient.

Please click on I agree on the disclaimer window.
ComboFix will now install itself on to your computer. When it is done, a blue screen will appear as shown below.





ComboFix is now preparing to run. When it has finished ComboFix will automatically attempt to create a System Restore point so that if any problems occur while using the program you can restore back to your previous configuration. When ComboFix has finished creating the restore point, it will then backup your Windows Registry as shown in the image below.





Once the Windows Registry has finished being backed up, ComboFix will attempt to detect if you have the Windows Recovery Console installed. If you already have it installed, you can skip to this section and continue reading. Otherwise you will see the following message as shown below:





At the above message box, please click on the Yes button in order for ComboFix to continue. Please follow the steps and instructions given by ComboFix in order to finish the installation of the Recovery Console.

Please click on yes in the next window to continue scanning for malware.

ComboFix will now disconnect your computer from the Internet, so do not be surprised or concerned if you receive any warnings stating that you are no longer on the Internet. When ComboFix has finished it will automatically restore your Internet connection.

ComboFix will now start scanning your computer for known infections. This procedure can take some time, so please be patient.

While the program is scanning your computer, it will change your clock format, so do not be concerned when you see this happen. When ComboFix is finished it will restore your clock settings to their previous settings. You will also see the text in the ComboFix window being updated as it goes through the various stages of its scan. An example of this can be seen below.





When ComboFix has finished running, you will see a screen stating that it is preparing the log report.

This can take a while, so please be patient. If you see your Windows desktop disappear, do not worry. This is normal and ComboFix will restore your desktop before it is finished. Eventually you will see a new screen that states the program is almost finished and telling you the programs log file, or report, will be located at C:\ComboFix.txt.

When ComboFix has finished, it will automatically close the program and change your clock back to its original format. It will then display the log file automatically for you.  

Now you just click on the edit menu and click on select all, then click on the edit menu again and click on copy.  Then come to the forum in your reply and right click on your mouse and click on paste.  


If for some reason, if you try to run a program or open a file and you get an error message saying "illegal operation attempted on a registry key that has been marked for deletion", please just reboot your pc and you'll be fine. 


In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log


----------



## TheJudge6070

ComboFix 15-04-16.01 - DerekH 04/19/2015  22:06:40.1.2 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium   6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4044.1782 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\users\DerekH\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {17AD7D40-BA12-9C46-7131-94903A54AD8B}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {ACCC9CA4-9C28-93C8-4B81-AFE241D3E736}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
 * Created a new restore point
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Other Deletions   )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
c:\windows\msdownld.tmp
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2015-03-20 to 2015-04-20  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2015-04-20 02:23 . 2015-04-20 02:23	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2015-04-19 02:55 . 2015-04-19 02:55	--------	d-----w-	C:\RegBackup
2015-04-19 02:42 . 2015-04-19 02:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\AdwCleaner
2015-04-18 00:17 . 2015-04-20 02:03	75888	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{73BB3546-EBAB-4CC3-BC8A-FC95599A7D67}\offreg.dll
2015-04-17 23:50 . 2015-04-17 23:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Seagate
2015-04-17 23:29 . 2015-03-23 06:32	12002392	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{73BB3546-EBAB-4CC3-BC8A-FC95599A7D67}\mpengine.dll
2015-04-15 02:34 . 2015-03-25 03:24	98304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wudriver.dll
2015-04-15 02:33 . 2015-03-23 03:25	726528	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\generaltel.dll
2015-04-15 02:31 . 2015-02-25 03:18	754688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
2015-04-15 02:30 . 2015-03-04 04:55	367552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\clfs.sys
2015-04-15 02:30 . 2015-03-04 04:41	79360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\clfsw32.dll
2015-04-15 02:30 . 2015-03-04 04:10	58880	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\clfsw32.dll
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-04-19 04:05	136408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-04-12 05:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-03-17 10:15	63704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-03-17 10:15	107736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-03-17 10:15	25816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2015-04-12 03:33 . 2015-04-12 03:33	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\sho579.tmp
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2015-04-12 03:29	364472	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2015-04-12 03:29	43112	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2015-04-10 02:52 . 2015-04-10 02:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Photobucket
2015-04-10 02:51 . 2015-04-10 02:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Photobucket Backup
2015-04-09 09:33 . 2015-04-09 09:33	--------	d-s---w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\GWX
2015-04-09 09:33 . 2015-04-09 09:33	--------	d-s---w-	c:\windows\system32\GWX
2015-04-08 23:06 . 2015-04-12 03:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Carbonite
2015-04-03 01:22 . 2015-04-03 01:22	--------	d-----w-	C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine
2015-04-02 01:52 . 2015-04-02 01:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2015-04-19 05:37 . 2013-03-20 01:18	128913832	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2015-04-18 00:04 . 2013-02-14 20:53	778416	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-04-18 00:04 . 2013-02-14 20:53	142512	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2014-04-22 00:29	29168	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswHwid.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2014-04-22 00:29	136752	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswStm.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-03-04 02:15	65736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-03-04 02:15	271200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswVmm.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	442264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	88408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	93528	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	1047320	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2015-03-17 04:56 . 2015-04-19 03:44	44032	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2015-03-14 02:00 . 2015-03-09 02:25	98216	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2015-03-13 00:28 . 2015-03-13 00:28	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\sho551B.tmp
2015-03-12 01:13 . 2015-03-12 01:13	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\shoC2B.tmp
2015-03-11 01:29 . 2015-02-05 04:38	736952	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\SportsV2\SportsTemplateCore-2\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.UI.dll
2015-03-11 01:26 . 2013-04-29 01:10	2876528	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\UpdateableMarkup\markup.dll
2015-03-11 01:26 . 2013-04-29 01:09	42168	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\dSM\StartResources.dll
2015-03-11 01:26 . 2013-04-29 01:09	539984	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCESpotlight\MCESpotlight\SpotlightResources.dll
2015-03-09 04:18 . 2015-03-09 04:18	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\sho3313.tmp
2015-03-06 04:09 . 2015-03-06 04:09	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\sho13A0.tmp
2015-03-05 05:00 . 2013-04-29 01:10	736952	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\SportsV2\SportsTemplateCore\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.UI.dll
2015-03-04 00:39 . 2015-02-16 18:35	539984	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCESpotlight\MCESpotlight-2\SpotlightResources.dll
2015-02-28 21:49 . 2015-02-03 03:33	2876528	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\UpdateableMarkup-2\markup.dll
2015-02-28 21:49 . 2015-02-03 03:32	42168	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\dSM-2\StartResources.dll
2015-02-26 03:25 . 2015-03-11 01:32	3204096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2015-02-24 08:17 . 2010-11-21 03:27	295552	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2015-02-20 04:41 . 2015-03-11 01:39	41984	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
2015-02-20 04:40 . 2015-03-11 01:39	100864	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2015-02-20 04:40 . 2015-03-11 01:39	14336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dciman32.dll
2015-02-20 04:40 . 2015-03-11 01:39	46080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2015-02-20 04:13 . 2015-03-11 01:39	70656	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\fontsub.dll
2015-02-20 04:13 . 2015-03-11 01:39	10240	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\dciman32.dll
2015-02-20 04:13 . 2015-03-11 01:39	34304	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\atmlib.dll
2015-02-20 04:12 . 2015-03-11 01:39	25600	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\lpk.dll
2015-02-20 03:29 . 2015-03-11 01:39	372224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2015-02-20 03:09 . 2015-03-11 01:39	299008	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\atmfd.dll
2015-02-13 05:22 . 2015-03-11 01:33	14177280	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
2015-02-09 06:21 . 2015-02-09 06:21	0	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\shoC6AE.tmp
2015-02-04 16:23 . 2015-02-04 16:23	875688	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msvcr120_clr0400.dll
2015-02-04 16:13 . 2015-02-04 16:13	869536	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msvcr120_clr0400.dll
2015-02-04 03:16 . 2015-03-11 01:32	465920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
2015-02-04 02:54 . 2015-03-11 01:32	417792	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WMPhoto.dll
2015-02-03 03:34 . 2015-03-11 01:38	693176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winload.efi
2015-02-03 03:34 . 2015-03-11 01:38	94656	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2015-02-03 03:33 . 2015-03-11 01:38	616360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winresume.efi
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:39	14632960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	782848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	229376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:32	1424896	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:33	215552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ubpm.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msdxm.ocx
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	63488	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\setbcdlocale.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1574400	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	500224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AUDIOKSE.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	371712	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	188416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcasvc.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	37376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcadm.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	9728	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\spwmp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	641024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msscp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	325632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msnetobj.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	11264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msmmsp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	432128	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfplat.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	4121600	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mf.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	206848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfps.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	631808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\evr.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	284672	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDump.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:39	1202176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drmv2clt.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	497664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drmmgrtn.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1480192	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1069056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	82432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptsp.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	140288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	187904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:39	842240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\blackbox.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	680960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	296448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AudioSes.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	440832	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AudioEng.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	32256	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidsvc.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	58880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidapi.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	55808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rrinstaller.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	11264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcawrk.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	9728	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcalua.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	24576	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfpmp.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	126464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\audiodg.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	146944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidpolicyconverter.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	17920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidcertstorecheck.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	12625920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
2015-02-03 03:29 . 2015-03-11 01:38	8704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcaevts.dll
2015-02-03 03:28 . 2015-03-11 01:37	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mferror.dll
2015-02-03 03:19 . 2015-03-11 01:38	663552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PEAuth.sys
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	617984	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wmdrmsdk.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	179200	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:32	1230848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:33	171520	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ubpm.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	4096	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msdxm.ocx
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	4096	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\dxmasf.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1329664	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\quartz.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	519680	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\qdvd.dll
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2015-04-10 02:14	329376	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\FileSyncShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2015-04-10 02:14	329376	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\FileSyncShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2015-04-10 02:14	329376	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\FileSyncShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	131248	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	131248	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	131248	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.22.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GarminExpressTrayApp"="c:\program files (x86)\Garmin\Express Tray\ExpressTray.exe" [2015-01-28 688984]
"CCleaner Monitoring"="c:\program files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe" [2015-03-13 7451928]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"PMBVolumeWatcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe" [2010-11-27 648032]
"ISBMgr.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe" [2011-02-15 2757312]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-09-14 283160]
"AvastUI.exe"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe" [2015-04-12 5512912]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2014-12-19 1022152]
"Photobucket Backup"="c:\program files (x86)\Photobucket Backup\Photobucket.App.exe" [2013-04-09 320000]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth.lnk - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2007-7-16 988712]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"SoftwareSASGeneration"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux1"=wdmaud.drv
.
R2 aswStm;aswStm;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswStm.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswStm.sys [x]
R2 BBSvc;BingBar Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BBSvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BBSvc.exe [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [x]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [x]
R3 bcbtums;Bluetooth USB LD Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcbtums.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\bcbtums.sys [x]
R3 btwampfl;btwampfl;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwampfl.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\btwampfl.sys [x]
R3 DCDhcpService;DCDhcpService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\WFDA\DCDhcpService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\WFDA\DCDhcpService.exe [x]
R3 dg_ssudbus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device Driver (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys [x]
R3 e1yexpress;Intel(R) Gigabit Network Connections Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1y60x64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\e1y60x64.sys [x]
R3 IEEtwCollectorService;Internet Explorer ETW Collector Service;c:\windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\IEEtwCollector.exe [x]
R3 MBAMWebAccessControl;MBAMWebAccessControl;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\mwac.sys [x]
R3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [x]
R3 SOHDs;VAIO Device Searcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe [x]
R3 ssudmdm;SAMSUNG  Mobile USB Modem Drivers (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USER_ESRV_SVC;User Energy Server Service;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe [x]
R3 VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 aswRvrt;avast! Revert; [x]
S0 aswVmm;avast! VM Monitor; [x]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswSnx.sys [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswSP.sys [x]
S2 aswHwid;avast! HardwareID;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswHwid.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswHwid.sys [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [x]
S2 BcmBtRSupport;Bluetooth Driver Management Service;c:\windows\system32\BtwRSupportService.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\BtwRSupportService.exe [x]
S2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [x]
S2 ESRV_SVC;Energy Server Service;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe --AUTO_START --start --address 127.0.0.1;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe --AUTO_START --start --address 127.0.0.1 [x]
S2 Garmin Core Update Service;Garmin Core Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Garmin\Core Update Service\Garmin.Cartography.MapUpdate.CoreService.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Garmin\Core Update Service\Garmin.Cartography.MapUpdate.CoreService.exe [x]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [x]
S2 IconMan_R;IconMan_R;c:\program files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe [x]
S2 PMBDeviceInfoProvider;PMBDeviceInfoProvider;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe [x]
S2 SampleCollector;Intel(R) System Behavior Tracker Collector Service;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe [x]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [x]
S2 SOHCImp;VAIO Content Importer;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe [x]
S2 uCamMonitor;CamMonitor;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe [x]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [x]
S2 VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe [x]
S2 VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe [x]
S2 VcmINSMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe [x]
S2 VSNService;VSNService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe [x]
S3 ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys [x]
S3 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\SeaPort.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\SeaPort.exe [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
S3 RSPCIESTOR;Realtek PCIE CardReader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\RtsPStor.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\RtsPStor.sys [x]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [x]
S3 semav6thermal64ro;semav6thermal64ro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\semav6thermal64ro.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\semav6thermal64ro.sys [x]
S3 SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys [x]
S3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [x]
S3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [x]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [x]
S3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [x]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [x]
S3 SpfService;VAIO Entertainment Common Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe [x]
S3 VCService;VCService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe [x]
S3 VUAgent;VUAgent;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update\VUAgent.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update\VUAgent.exe [x]
.
.
--- Other Services/Drivers In Memory ---
.
*NewlyCreated* - WS2IFSL
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96}]
2015-04-17 23:28	988488	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\42.0.2311.90\Installer\chrmstp.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2015-04-20 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-02-14 00:04]
.
2015-04-20 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2013-02-14 03:15]
.
2015-04-20 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2013-02-14 03:15]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2015-04-10 02:14	358056	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\amd64\FileSyncShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2015-04-10 02:14	358056	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\amd64\FileSyncShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2015-04-10 02:14	358056	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\amd64\FileSyncShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2015-04-12 03:29	722400	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-08-08 416024]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-08-08 167704]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-08-08 392472]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2015-02-03 557768]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = www.google.com
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b18a3kfd.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.bing.com/search
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Yahoo!
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\McAfee Security Scan Plus.lnk - c:\program files\McAfee Security Scan\3.8.141\SSScheduler.exe
HKLM_Wow6432Node-ActiveSetup-{2D46B6DC-2207-486B-B523-A557E6D54B47} - start
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
HKLM-Run-Apoint - c:\program files (x86)\Apoint\Apoint.exe
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\SampleCollector]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe\" \"/service\" \"/sstates\" \"/sampleinterval=10000\" \"/procinterval=5\" \"/dllinterval=120\" \"/counter=\Processor(_Total)\% Processor Time:1\" \"/counter=\PhysicalDisk(_Total)\Disk Bytes/sec:1\" \"/counter=\Network Interface(*)\Bytes Total/sec:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor Information(*)\Processor Frequency:1\" \"\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% Idle Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% C1 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% C2 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\%C3 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% Processor Time:1\" \"/directory=c:\programdata\Sony Corporation\VAIO Care\inteldata\""
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1157162323-2987086346-848721498-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1157162323-2987086346-848721498-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.vcf\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker6"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.17"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker6"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004\AllUserSettings]
@Denied: (A) (Users)
@Denied: (A) (Everyone)
@Allowed: (B 1 2 3 4 5) (S-1-5-20)
"BlindDial"=dword:00000000
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2015-04-19  22:29:31
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2015-04-20 02:29
.
Pre-Run: 377,354,260,480 bytes free
Post-Run: 377,345,056,768 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 2B56973366797F9105A4DBECCB610E33


----------



## TheJudge6070

Didn't know I had windows defender enabled. Disabled my avast though.

But there's the file for ya.

I might order a 250 gb SSD though.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Just bought a Samsung 850 EVO 250GB 2.5-Inch SATA III Internal SSD (MZ-75E250B/AM) Solid State Drive


We'll see how it does. What's the easiest way to transfer pictures/videos to it?


----------



## beers

TheJudge6070 said:


> What's the easiest way to transfer pictures/videos to it?



Did you have any other plan than drag & drop?


----------



## TheJudge6070

I have a usb stick drive I was thinking of using


----------



## beers

Sounds good to me.  Just make sure to use the 'safely eject' function to avoid file system corruption on the USB stick.


----------



## TheJudge6070

That's true


----------



## TheJudge6070

I wonder since I only have one USB stick if I can take pictures of my HDD and then take out the HDD and put in ssd and load it on there then take out the sdd and put HDD back in and transfer my pictures back and forth like that? Hmm..


----------



## voyagerfan99

You could get an adapter cable to connect the HDD to the laptop once you get the SSD installed with Windows. Will save you extra transfer time.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812232002


----------



## beers

TheJudge6070 said:


> I wonder since I only have one USB stick if I can take pictures of my HDD and then take out the HDD and put in ssd and load it on there then take out the sdd and put HDD back in and transfer my pictures back and forth like that? Hmm..



Christ dude, how small is your stick?  

As stated, some external enclosure or external SATA->USB would be your better bet.  Or you could just use a stick of sufficient capacity if your needs are 128 GB or under.


----------



## johnb35

I noticed in your combofix log that you ran Tdsskiller earlier this month and it created a quarantine folder.  Did it find anything?

Now that combofix has ran I would like for you to post a logfile that it produced but didn't show you.  Please navigate to C:\Qoobox and in that folder will be a file named add-remove programs.txt.  Open that file and copy and paste the contents back here.  

You may have some questionable software installed that needs to be removed.  Also, have you ran any temp file cleaner programs such as Ccleaner or TFC?  I would suggest running CCleaner first and then TFC second.  Get them here.

https://www.piriform.com/ccleaner/download/standard

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/tfc/dl/92/

Install ccleaner and open the program, don't change any options and click on run cleaner bottom right.  Then run TFC.


----------



## TheJudge6070

I've ran CCcleaner last week. I'll post everything up soon tonight


----------



## TheJudge6070

From the combofix add-remove folder


Adobe Flash Player 17 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 17 NPAPI
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.10)
Adobe Refresh Manager
Adobe Shockwave Player 12.0
Application Manager for VAIO
ArcSoft Magic-i Visual Effects 2
ArcSoft WebCam Companion 4
Atheros WiFi Driver Installation
Avast Free Antivirus
Bing Bar
D3DX10
Dropbox
Elevated Installer
Garmin Express
Garmin Express Tray
Garmin VIRB Edit
Google Chrome
Google Earth
Google Update Helper
Intel(R) Control Center
Intel(R) Management Engine Components
Intel(R) Processor Graphics
Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology
Java 7 Update 76
Java 8 Update 40
Junk Mail filter update
Malwarebytes Anti-Malware version 2.1.4.1018
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Office Click-to-Run 2010
Microsoft Office Starter 2010 - English
Microsoft OneDrive
Microsoft SQL Server 2005 Compact Edition [ENU]
Microsoft SQL Server Compact 3.5 SP2 ENU
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.17
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.4148
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010  x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 Redistributable (x86) - 11.0.51106
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.51106
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.51106
Movie Maker
Mozilla Firefox 37.0.1 (x86 en-US)
Mozilla Maintenance Service
MSVCRT
MSVCRT_amd64
MSVCRT110
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser
MSXML 4.0 SP3 Parser (KB2758694)
OOBE
Photo Common
Photo Gallery
Photobucket Backup
PMB
PMB VAIO Edition Guide
PMB VAIO Edition Plug-in
Qualcomm Atheros Direct Connect
Realtek PCIE Card Reader
Remote Keyboard
Remote Play with PlayStation 3
RuneScape Launcher 1.2.3
SeaTools for Windows
Security Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2 (KB3037581)
SSLx86
SUABnR
swMSM
VAIO - Media Gallery
VAIO - PMB VAIO Edition Guide
VAIO - PMB VAIO Edition Plug-in
VAIO - Remote Keyboard
VAIO - Remote Play with PlayStation®3
VAIO Control Center
VAIO Data Restore Tool
VAIO Easy Connect
VAIO Event Service
VAIO Gate
VAIO Gate Default
VAIO Hardware Diagnostics
VAIO Health Report
VAIO Help and Support
VAIO Improvement
VAIO Manual
VAIO Messenger
VAIO Quick Web Access
VAIO Sample Contents
VAIO Satisfaction Survey.
VAIO Smart Network
VAIO Transfer Support
VAIO Update
VCCx86
Verizon Wireless Software Upgrade Assistant - Samsung(ar)
Verizon Wireless Software Utility Application for Android - Samsung
VESx86
VGClientX86
VIx86
VSNx86
VU5x86
VWSTx86
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Family Safety
Windows Live Installer
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live Photo Common
Windows Live PIMT Platform
Windows Live SOXE
Windows Live SOXE Definitions
Windows Live UX Platform
Windows Live UX Platform Language Pack
Windows Live Writer
Windows Live Writer Resources


----------



## TheJudge6070

TDSKiller log is very long...wont let me post it all in one post but at the bottom it has

21:35:01.0804 0x0510  Scan finished
21:35:01.0804 0x0510  ============================================================
21:35:01.0804 0x064c  Detected object count: 1
21:35:01.0804 0x064c  Actual detected object count: 1
21:48:10.0151 0x064c  ql2300 ( LockedFile.Multi.Generic ) - User select action: Quarantine 
21:49:07.0513 0x0654  Deinitialize success


----------



## TheJudge6070

Just ran ccleaner again and tfc.

ccleaner cleared 1080 mb or so and tfc did like 68 mb


----------



## johnb35

Ok, I'm not seeing too much out of the ordinary to be causing the number of processes or amount of memory to be used.  It is a very high possibility that all the sony Vaio utilities running at boot up is the culprit in this case.  I just disabled all the toshiba services on a laptop and the ram usage is lower by over 50 percent. 

You have a couple fixes to run though.

1.  1. Go to Start > Run > type Notepad.exe and click OK to open Notepad.
It must be Notepad, not Wordpad.
2. Copy the text in the below code box



		Code:
	

Reglock::

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0000\AllUserSettings]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0001\AllUserSettings]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0002\AllUserSettings]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0003\AllUserSettings]
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4D36E96D-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}\0004\AllUserSettings]


3. Go to the Notepad window and click Edit > Paste
4. Then click File > Save
5. Name the file CFScript.txt - Save the file to your Desktop
6. Then drag the CFScript (hold the left mouse button while dragging the file) and drop it (release the left mouse button) into ComboFix.exe as you see in the screenshot below. Important: Perform this instruction carefully!







ComboFix will begin to execute, just follow the prompts.
After reboot (in case it asks to reboot), it will produce a log for you.
Post that log (Combofix.txt) in your next reply.

2.

Rerun OTL but this time copy and paste the following into the custom scans/fixes box at the bottom and click on the run fix button up top.



		Code:
	

:OTL
IE:64bit: - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes,DefaultScope = {0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}
IE - HKLM\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&FORM=IE8SRC
IE - HKCU\..\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}: "URL" = http://www.bing.com/search?q={searchTerms}&src=IE-SearchBox&FORM=IE8SRC
O3:64bit: - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - {318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} - No CLSID value found.
O3:64bit: - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - 10 - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKLM\..\Toolbar: (no name) - 10 - No CLSID value found.
O3 - HKCU\..\Toolbar\WebBrowser: (no name) - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - No CLSID value found.
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found
O18:64bit: - Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found


You also need to uninstall the following programs. 

Java 7 Update 76


----------



## TheJudge6070

Combofix log

ComboFix 15-04-16.01 - DerekH 04/21/2015  22:50:04.2.2 - x64
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium   6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4044.2088 [GMT -4:00]
Running from: c:\users\DerekH\Downloads\ComboFix.exe
Command switches used :: c:\users\DerekH\Desktop\CFScript.txt
AV: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {17AD7D40-BA12-9C46-7131-94903A54AD8B}
SP: avast! Antivirus *Disabled/Updated* {ACCC9CA4-9C28-93C8-4B81-AFE241D3E736}
SP: Windows Defender *Enabled/Updated* {D68DDC3A-831F-4fae-9E44-DA132C1ACF46}
.
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((   Files Created from 2015-03-22 to 2015-04-22  )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
2015-04-22 03:02 . 2015-04-22 03:02	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\Default\AppData\Local\temp
2015-04-19 02:55 . 2015-04-19 02:55	--------	d-----w-	C:\RegBackup
2015-04-19 02:42 . 2015-04-19 02:45	--------	d-----w-	C:\AdwCleaner
2015-04-18 00:17 . 2015-04-22 02:57	75888	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{73BB3546-EBAB-4CC3-BC8A-FC95599A7D67}\offreg.dll
2015-04-17 23:50 . 2015-04-17 23:50	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Seagate
2015-04-17 23:29 . 2015-03-23 06:32	12002392	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows Defender\Definition Updates\{73BB3546-EBAB-4CC3-BC8A-FC95599A7D67}\mpengine.dll
2015-04-15 02:34 . 2015-03-25 03:24	98304	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wudriver.dll
2015-04-15 02:33 . 2015-03-23 03:25	726528	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\generaltel.dll
2015-04-15 02:31 . 2015-02-25 03:18	754688	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\http.sys
2015-04-15 02:30 . 2015-03-04 04:55	367552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\clfs.sys
2015-04-15 02:30 . 2015-03-04 04:41	79360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\clfsw32.dll
2015-04-15 02:30 . 2015-03-04 04:10	58880	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\clfsw32.dll
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-04-19 04:05	136408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\MBAMSwissArmy.sys
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-04-12 05:39	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-03-17 10:15	63704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-03-17 10:15	107736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbamchameleon.sys
2015-04-12 05:39 . 2015-03-17 10:15	25816	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2015-04-12 03:29	364472	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\aswBoot.exe
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2015-04-12 03:29	43112	----a-w-	c:\windows\avastSS.scr
2015-04-10 02:52 . 2015-04-10 02:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Photobucket
2015-04-10 02:51 . 2015-04-10 02:51	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files (x86)\Photobucket Backup
2015-04-09 09:33 . 2015-04-09 09:33	--------	d-s---w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\GWX
2015-04-09 09:33 . 2015-04-09 09:33	--------	d-s---w-	c:\windows\system32\GWX
2015-04-08 23:06 . 2015-04-12 03:25	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\Carbonite
2015-04-03 01:22 . 2015-04-03 01:22	--------	d-----w-	C:\TDSSKiller_Quarantine
2015-04-02 01:52 . 2015-04-02 01:52	--------	d-----w-	c:\program files\CCleaner
.
.
.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Find3M Report   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2015-04-19 05:37 . 2013-03-20 01:18	128913832	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\MRT.exe
2015-04-18 00:04 . 2013-02-14 20:53	778416	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerApp.exe
2015-04-18 00:04 . 2013-02-14 20:53	142512	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\FlashPlayerCPLApp.cpl
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2014-04-22 00:29	29168	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswHwid.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2014-04-22 00:29	136752	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswStm.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-03-04 02:15	65736	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRvrt.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-03-04 02:15	271200	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswVmm.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	442264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	88408	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	93528	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswRdr2.sys
2015-04-12 03:29 . 2013-02-14 19:41	1047320	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys
2015-03-17 04:56 . 2015-04-19 03:44	44032	----a-w-	c:\windows\apppatch\acwow64.dll
2015-03-14 02:00 . 2015-03-09 02:25	98216	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WindowsAccessBridge-32.dll
2015-03-11 01:29 . 2015-02-05 04:38	736952	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\SportsV2\SportsTemplateCore-2\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.UI.dll
2015-03-11 01:26 . 2013-04-29 01:10	2876528	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\UpdateableMarkup\markup.dll
2015-03-11 01:26 . 2013-04-29 01:09	42168	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\dSM\StartResources.dll
2015-03-11 01:26 . 2013-04-29 01:09	539984	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCESpotlight\MCESpotlight\SpotlightResources.dll
2015-03-05 05:00 . 2013-04-29 01:10	736952	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\SportsV2\SportsTemplateCore\Microsoft.MediaCenter.Sports.UI.dll
2015-03-04 00:39 . 2015-02-16 18:35	539984	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCESpotlight\MCESpotlight-2\SpotlightResources.dll
2015-02-28 21:49 . 2015-02-03 03:33	2876528	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\UpdateableMarkup-2\markup.dll
2015-02-28 21:49 . 2015-02-03 03:32	42168	----a-w-	c:\programdata\Microsoft\eHome\Packages\MCEClientUX\dSM-2\StartResources.dll
2015-02-26 03:25 . 2015-03-11 01:32	3204096	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\win32k.sys
2015-02-24 08:17 . 2010-11-21 03:27	295552	------w-	c:\windows\system32\MpSigStub.exe
2015-02-20 04:41 . 2015-03-11 01:39	41984	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\lpk.dll
2015-02-20 04:40 . 2015-03-11 01:39	100864	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\fontsub.dll
2015-02-20 04:40 . 2015-03-11 01:39	14336	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dciman32.dll
2015-02-20 04:40 . 2015-03-11 01:39	46080	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmlib.dll
2015-02-20 04:13 . 2015-03-11 01:39	70656	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\fontsub.dll
2015-02-20 04:13 . 2015-03-11 01:39	10240	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\dciman32.dll
2015-02-20 04:13 . 2015-03-11 01:39	34304	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\atmlib.dll
2015-02-20 04:12 . 2015-03-11 01:39	25600	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\lpk.dll
2015-02-20 03:29 . 2015-03-11 01:39	372224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\atmfd.dll
2015-02-20 03:09 . 2015-03-11 01:39	299008	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\atmfd.dll
2015-02-13 05:22 . 2015-03-11 01:33	14177280	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\shell32.dll
2015-02-04 16:23 . 2015-02-04 16:23	875688	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msvcr120_clr0400.dll
2015-02-04 16:13 . 2015-02-04 16:13	869536	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msvcr120_clr0400.dll
2015-02-04 03:16 . 2015-03-11 01:32	465920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WMPhoto.dll
2015-02-04 02:54 . 2015-03-11 01:32	417792	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WMPhoto.dll
2015-02-03 03:34 . 2015-03-11 01:38	693176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winload.efi
2015-02-03 03:34 . 2015-03-11 01:38	94656	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\mountmgr.sys
2015-02-03 03:33 . 2015-03-11 01:38	616360	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\winresume.efi
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:39	14632960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	782848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmdrmsdk.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	229376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wintrust.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:32	1424896	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\WindowsCodecs.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:33	215552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\ubpm.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msdxm.ocx
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	5120	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\dxmasf.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	63488	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\setbcdlocale.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1574400	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\quartz.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	500224	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AUDIOKSE.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	371712	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\qdvd.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	188416	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcasvc.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	37376	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcadm.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	9728	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\spwmp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	641024	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msscp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	325632	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msnetobj.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	11264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\msmmsp.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	432128	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfplat.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	4121600	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mf.dll
2015-02-03 03:31 . 2015-03-11 01:38	206848	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfps.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	631808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\evr.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	284672	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\EncDump.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:39	1202176	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drmv2clt.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	497664	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drmmgrtn.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1480192	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\crypt32.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1069056	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptui.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	82432	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptsp.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	140288	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptnet.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	187904	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\cryptsvc.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:39	842240	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\blackbox.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	680960	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\audiosrv.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	296448	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AudioSes.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	440832	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\AudioEng.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	32256	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidsvc.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	58880	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidapi.dll
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	55808	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\rrinstaller.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	11264	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcawrk.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	9728	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcalua.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	24576	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mfpmp.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	126464	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\audiodg.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	146944	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidpolicyconverter.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	17920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\appidcertstorecheck.exe
2015-02-03 03:30 . 2015-03-11 01:38	12625920	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\wmploc.DLL
2015-02-03 03:29 . 2015-03-11 01:38	8704	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\pcaevts.dll
2015-02-03 03:28 . 2015-03-11 01:37	2048	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\mferror.dll
2015-02-03 03:19 . 2015-03-11 01:38	663552	----a-w-	c:\windows\system32\drivers\PEAuth.sys
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	617984	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wmdrmsdk.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	179200	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\wintrust.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:32	1230848	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\WindowsCodecs.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:33	171520	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\ubpm.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	4096	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msdxm.ocx
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	4096	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\dxmasf.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	1329664	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\quartz.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	519680	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\qdvd.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	442880	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\AUDIOKSE.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	8192	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\spwmp.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	504320	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msscp.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	265216	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\msnetobj.dll
2015-02-03 03:12 . 2015-03-11 01:38	3209728	----a-w-	c:\windows\SysWow64\mf.dll
.
.
------- Sigcheck -------
Note: Unsigned files aren't necessarily malware.
.
[7] 2013-07-04 . 700BD5A6AA5381D1D8ADC4045149DBF6 . 530432 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.22376_none_3bee2a494f8638cf\comctl32.dll
[7] 2013-07-04 . 700BD5A6AA5381D1D8ADC4045149DBF6 . 530432 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.22376_none_ee67d2d082b9f619\comctl32.dll
[-] 2013-07-04 . 1C4DFD75F73B849F6A77EB0D20ECF39C . 530432 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\SysWOW64\comctl32.dll
[-] 2013-07-04 . 1C4DFD75F73B849F6A77EB0D20ECF39C . 530432 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.18201_none_3bab3b80363456bb\comctl32.dll
[7] 2013-07-04 . 75F5E1FE8D55CF8E577E0EC5F2290D3F . 530432 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.18201_none_ec80f00e8593ece5\comctl32.dll
[7] 2010-11-21 . BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018 . 530432 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_5.82.7601.17514_none_ec83dffa859149af\comctl32.dll
[7] 2010-11-21 . BDAC1AA64495D0F7E1FF810EBBF1F018 . 530432 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft-windows-shell-comctl32-v5_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7601.17514_none_3ba388ec36399c85\comctl32.dll
[7] 2010-11-21 . 352B3DC62A0D259A82A052238425C872 . 1680896 . . [5.82] .. c:\windows\winsxs\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\comctl32.dll
.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((   Reg Loading Points   ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2015-04-10 02:14	329376	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\FileSyncShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2015-04-10 02:14	329376	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\FileSyncShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2015-04-10 02:14	329376	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\FileSyncShell.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	131248	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	131248	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	131248	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt.22.dll
.
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"GarminExpressTrayApp"="c:\program files (x86)\Garmin\Express Tray\ExpressTray.exe" [2015-01-28 688984]
"CCleaner Monitoring"="c:\program files\CCleaner\CCleaner64.exe" [2015-03-13 7451928]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"PMBVolumeWatcher"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBVolumeWatcher.exe" [2010-11-27 648032]
"ISBMgr.exe"="c:\program files (x86)\Sony\ISB Utility\ISBMgr.exe" [2011-02-15 2757312]
"IAStorIcon"="c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorIcon.exe" [2010-09-14 283160]
"AvastUI.exe"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\AvastUI.exe" [2015-04-12 5512912]
"Adobe ARM"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe" [2014-12-19 1022152]
"Photobucket Backup"="c:\program files (x86)\Photobucket Backup\Photobucket.App.exe" [2013-04-09 320000]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]
"20150107"="c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\setup\emupdate\eef099a9-18b3-4439-91ee-cfd240bb73c4.exe" [2015-04-22 183232]
.
c:\programdata\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth.lnk - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2007-7-16 988712]
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\policies\system]
"ConsentPromptBehaviorAdmin"= 5 (0x5)
"ConsentPromptBehaviorUser"= 3 (0x3)
"EnableUIADesktopToggle"= 0 (0x0)
"SoftwareSASGeneration"= 1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\windows]
"LoadAppInit_DLLs"=1 (0x1)
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\drivers32]
"aux1"=wdmaud.drv
.
R2 aswStm;aswStm;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswStm.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswStm.sys [x]
R2 BBSvc;BingBar Service;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BBSvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\BBSvc.exe [x]
R2 clr_optimization_v4.0.30319_64;Microsoft .NET Framework NGEN v4.0.30319_X64;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe;c:\windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v4.0.30319\mscorsvw.exe [x]
R2 MBAMService;MBAMService;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Malwarebytes Anti-Malware\mbamservice.exe [x]
R3 bcbtums;Bluetooth USB LD Filter;c:\windows\system32\drivers\bcbtums.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\bcbtums.sys [x]
R3 btwampfl;btwampfl;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\btwampfl.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\btwampfl.sys [x]
R3 DCDhcpService;DCDhcpService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\WFDA\DCDhcpService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\WFDA\DCDhcpService.exe [x]
R3 dg_ssudbus;SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device Driver (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ssudbus.sys [x]
R3 e1yexpress;Intel(R) Gigabit Network Connections Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\e1y60x64.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\e1y60x64.sys [x]
R3 IEEtwCollectorService;Internet Explorer ETW Collector Service;c:\windows\system32\IEEtwCollector.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\IEEtwCollector.exe [x]
R3 MBAMWebAccessControl;MBAMWebAccessControl;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mwac.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\mwac.sys [x]
R3 RdpVideoMiniport;Remote Desktop Video Miniport Driver;c:\windows\system32\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\rdpvideominiport.sys [x]
R3 SOHDs;VAIO Device Searcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHDs.exe [x]
R3 ssudmdm;SAMSUNG  Mobile USB Modem Drivers (DEVGURU Ver.);c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ssudmdm.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbFlt;TsUsbFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\tsusbflt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\tsusbflt.sys [x]
R3 TsUsbGD;Remote Desktop Generic USB Device;c:\windows\system32\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\TsUsbGD.sys [x]
R3 USER_ESRV_SVC;User Energy Server Service;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe [x]
R3 VcmXmlIfHelper;VAIO Content Metadata XML Interface;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VcmXml\VcmXmlIfHelper64.exe [x]
R3 WatAdminSvc;Windows Activation Technologies Service;c:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe [x]
S0 aswRvrt;avast! Revert; [x]
S0 aswVmm;avast! VM Monitor; [x]
S1 aswSnx;aswSnx;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSnx.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswSnx.sys [x]
S1 aswSP;aswSP;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswSP.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswSP.sys [x]
S2 aswHwid;avast! HardwareID;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswHwid.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswHwid.sys [x]
S2 aswMonFlt;aswMonFlt;c:\windows\system32\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\aswMonFlt.sys [x]
S2 BcmBtRSupport;Bluetooth Driver Management Service;c:\windows\system32\BtwRSupportService.exe;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\BtwRSupportService.exe [x]
S2 cvhsvc;Client Virtualization Handler;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Virtualization Handler\CVHSVC.EXE [x]
S2 ESRV_SVC;Energy Server Service;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe --AUTO_START --start --address 127.0.0.1;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\ESRV\esrv_svc.exe --AUTO_START --start --address 127.0.0.1 [x]
S2 Garmin Core Update Service;Garmin Core Update Service;c:\program files (x86)\Garmin\Core Update Service\Garmin.Cartography.MapUpdate.CoreService.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Garmin\Core Update Service\Garmin.Cartography.MapUpdate.CoreService.exe [x]
S2 IAStorDataMgrSvc;Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Rapid Storage Technology\IAStorDataMgrSvc.exe [x]
S2 IconMan_R;IconMan_R;c:\program files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Realtek\Realtek PCIE Card Reader\RIconMan.exe [x]
S2 PMBDeviceInfoProvider;PMBDeviceInfoProvider;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Sony\PMB\PMBDeviceInfoProvider.exe [x]
S2 SampleCollector;Intel(R) System Behavior Tracker Collector Service;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe [x]
S2 sftlist;Application Virtualization Client;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftlist.exe [x]
S2 SOHCImp;VAIO Content Importer;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\SOHLib\SOHCImp.exe [x]
S2 uCamMonitor;CamMonitor;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe;c:\program files (x86)\ArcSoft\Magic-i Visual Effects 2\uCamMonitor.exe [x]
S2 UNS;Intel(R) Management and Security Application User Notification Service;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Intel\Intel(R) Management Engine Components\UNS\UNS.exe [x]
S2 VCFw;VAIO Content Folder Watcher;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Content Folder Watcher\VCFw.exe [x]
S2 VcmIAlzMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Analyzing Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Analyzing Manager\VcmIAlzMgr.exe [x]
S2 VcmINSMgr;VAIO Content Metadata Intelligent Network Service Manager;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VCM Intelligent Network Service Manager\VcmINSMgr.exe [x]
S2 VSNService;VSNService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Smart Network\VSNService.exe [x]
S3 ArcSoftKsUFilter;ArcSoft Magic-I Visual Effect;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\ArcSoftKsUFilter.sys [x]
S3 BBUpdate;BBUpdate;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\SeaPort.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft\BingBar\7.3.132.0\SeaPort.exe [x]
S3 IntcDAud;Intel(R) Display Audio;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\IntcDAud.sys [x]
S3 MBAMProtector;MBAMProtector;c:\windows\system32\drivers\mbam.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\mbam.sys [x]
S3 RSPCIESTOR;Realtek PCIE CardReader Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\RtsPStor.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\RtsPStor.sys [x]
S3 RTL8167;Realtek 8167 NT Driver;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Rt64win7.sys [x]
S3 semav6thermal64ro;semav6thermal64ro;c:\windows\system32\drivers\semav6thermal64ro.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\drivers\semav6thermal64ro.sys [x]
S3 SFEP;Sony Firmware Extension Parser;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\SFEP.sys [x]
S3 Sftfs;Sftfs;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftfslh.sys [x]
S3 Sftplay;Sftplay;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftplaylh.sys [x]
S3 Sftredir;Sftredir;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftredirlh.sys [x]
S3 Sftvol;Sftvol;c:\windows\system32\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys;c:\windows\SYSNATIVE\DRIVERS\Sftvollh.sys [x]
S3 sftvsa;Application Virtualization Service Agent;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe;c:\program files (x86)\Microsoft Application Virtualization Client\sftvsa.exe [x]
S3 SpfService;VAIO Entertainment Common Service;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe;c:\program files\Common Files\Sony Shared\VAIO Entertainment Platform\SPF\SpfService64.exe [x]
S3 VCService;VCService;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCService.exe [x]
S3 VUAgent;VUAgent;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update\VUAgent.exe;c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Update\VUAgent.exe [x]
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\wow6432node\microsoft\active setup\installed components\{8A69D345-D564-463c-AFF1-A69D9E530F96}]
2015-04-17 23:28	988488	----a-w-	c:\program files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\42.0.2311.90\Installer\chrmstp.exe
.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
.
2015-04-22 c:\windows\Tasks\Adobe Flash Player Updater.job
- c:\windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe [2013-02-14 00:04]
.
2015-04-22 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2013-02-14 03:15]
.
2015-04-21 c:\windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job
- c:\program files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe [2013-02-14 03:15]
.
.
--------- X64 Entries -----------
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive1]
@="{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{F241C880-6982-4CE5-8CF7-7085BA96DA5A}]
2015-04-10 02:14	358056	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\amd64\FileSyncShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive2]
@="{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{A0396A93-DC06-4AEF-BEE9-95FFCCAEF20E}]
2015-04-10 02:14	358056	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\amd64\FileSyncShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\ SkyDrive3]
@="{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{BBACC218-34EA-4666-9D7A-C78F2274A524}]
2015-04-10 02:14	358056	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\17.3.4726.0226\amd64\FileSyncShell64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\00avast]
@="{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{472083B0-C522-11CF-8763-00608CC02F24}]
2015-04-12 03:29	722400	----a-w-	c:\program files\AVAST Software\Avast\ashShA64.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt1]
@="{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314ED9-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt2]
@="{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDA-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt3]
@="{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDB-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\shelliconoverlayidentifiers\DropboxExt4]
@="{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}"
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{FB314EDC-A251-47B7-93E1-CDD82E34AF8B}]
2013-09-11 02:09	164016	----a-w-	c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Dropbox\bin\DropboxExt64.22.dll
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"Persistence"="c:\windows\system32\igfxpers.exe" [2011-08-08 416024]
"IgfxTray"="c:\windows\system32\igfxtray.exe" [2011-08-08 167704]
"HotKeysCmds"="c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe" [2011-08-08 392472]
"Apoint"="c:\program files (x86)\Apoint\Apoint.exe" [BU]
"AdobeAAMUpdater-1.0"="c:\program files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe\OOBE\PDApp\UWA\UpdaterStartupUtility.exe" [2015-02-03 557768]
.
------- Supplementary Scan -------
.
uLocal Page = c:\windows\system32\blank.htm
uStart Page = www.google.com
mLocal Page = c:\windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
mDefault_Page_URL = hxxp://www.google.com
IE: Send image to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
IE: Send page to &Bluetooth Device... - c:\program files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
TCP: DhcpNameServer = 192.168.2.1
FF - ProfilePath - c:\users\DerekH\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\b18a3kfd.default\
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.defaulturl - hxxp://www.bing.com/search
FF - prefs.js: browser.search.selectedEngine - Yahoo!
.
- - - - ORPHANS REMOVED - - - -
.
Toolbar-10 - (no file)
.
.
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\services\SampleCollector]
"ImagePath"="\"c:\program files\Sony\VAIO Care\VCPerfService.exe\" \"/service\" \"/sstates\" \"/sampleinterval=10000\" \"/procinterval=5\" \"/dllinterval=120\" \"/counter=\Processor(_Total)\% Processor Time:1\" \"/counter=\PhysicalDisk(_Total)\Disk Bytes/sec:1\" \"/counter=\Network Interface(*)\Bytes Total/sec:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor Information(*)\Processor Frequency:1\" \"\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% Idle Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% C1 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% C2 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\%C3 Time:1\" \"/expandcounter=\Processor(*)\% Processor Time:1\" \"/directory=c:\programdata\Sony Corporation\VAIO Care\inteldata\""
.
--------------------- LOCKED REGISTRY KEYS ---------------------
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1157162323-2987086346-848721498-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.eml\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.Email.1"
.
[HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-1157162323-2987086346-848721498-1006\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts\.vcf\UserChoice]
@Denied: (2) (LocalSystem)
"Progid"="WindowsLiveMail.VCard.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\system32\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil64_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker6"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="FlashBroker"
"LocalizedString"="@c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe,-101"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\Elevation]
"Enabled"=dword:00000001
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\LocalServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\FlashUtil32_17_0_0_169_ActiveX.exe"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{B019E3BF-E7E5-453C-A2E4-D2C18CA0866F}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Shockwave Flash Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\MiscStatus]
@="0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash.17"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="ShockwaveFlash.ShockwaveFlash"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="Macromedia Flash Factory Object"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\InprocServer32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory.1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\ToolboxBitmap32]
@="c:\\Windows\\SysWOW64\\Macromed\\Flash\\Flash32_17_0_0_169.ocx, 1"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\TypeLib]
@="{D27CDB6B-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\Version]
@="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\CLSID\{D27CDB70-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000}\VersionIndependentProgID]
@="FlashFactory.FlashFactory"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}]
@Denied: (A 2) (Everyone)
@="IFlashBroker6"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\ProxyStubClsid32]
@="{00020424-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\Classes\Wow6432Node\Interface\{299817DA-1FAC-4CE2-8F48-A108237013BD}\TypeLib]
@="{FAB3E735-69C7-453B-A446-B6823C6DF1C9}"
"Version"="1.0"
.
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\ControlSet001\Control\PCW\Security]
@Denied: (Full) (Everyone)
.
Completion time: 2015-04-21  23:07:13
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt  2015-04-22 03:07
ComboFix2.txt  2015-04-20 02:29
.
Pre-Run: 378,792,189,952 bytes free
Post-Run: 379,244,056,576 bytes free
.
- - End Of File - - 6BCABF6BF15FB8D9B29BA3004BD4B50B


----------



## TheJudge6070

OTL LOG

========== OTL ==========
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\ deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\ not found.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\\DefaultScope| /E : value set successfully!
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\ not found.
Registry key HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchScopes\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\ deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{0633EE93-D776-472f-A0FF-E1416B8B2E3A}\ not found.
64bit-Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\{318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5} deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{318A227B-5E9F-45bd-8999-7F8F10CA4CF5}\ deleted successfully.
64bit-Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\10 not found.
Registry value HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\\10 deleted successfully.
Registry value HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser\\{7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} deleted successfully.
Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\CLSID\{7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA}\ not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\livecall\ deleted successfully.
File Protocol\Handler\livecall - No CLSID value found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\msnim\ deleted successfully.
File Protocol\Handler\msnim - No CLSID value found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\wlmailhtml\ deleted successfully.
File Protocol\Handler\wlmailhtml - No CLSID value found not found.
64bit-Registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\PROTOCOLS\Handler\wlpg\ deleted successfully.
File Protocol\Handler\wlpg - No CLSID value found not found.

OTL by OldTimer - Version 3.2.69.0 log created on 04212015_231248


----------



## TheJudge6070

Well I got the SSD in. I didn't get a Usb to Seda adapter yet. 

I got some of my files on my flash drive and some cds.

Is it possible later to get the rest of my stuff from the hard drive and load it on to my ssd? if so I'm going to order the adapter but just wanted to go ahead and use my ssd.


----------



## johnb35

Yeah, you can copy your files later if you want.  How's the system reacting now since the cleanup?


----------



## TheJudge6070

It's doing better. Thanks alot john. I owe you lunch.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Installed the SSD but once it boots up it comes to "operating system not found".

What now?


----------



## TheJudge6070

I've pressed f2 and is at another screen now..has like main, security, boot, exit drop boxes


----------



## beers

TheJudge6070 said:


> Installed the SSD but once it boots up it comes to "operating system not found".
> 
> What now?



Install the OS.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Where is it located at?


----------



## beers

TheJudge6070 said:


> Where is it located at?



Either a CD or ISO that you have (I'm guessing you probably don't have one of these).  When you removed the HDD that's where your Windows installation was, therefore you need to install Windows onto the SSD as well.  It's not integrated into some other component.

What version of Windows do you have a serial for?
You may be able to download an ISO here: 
http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery


----------



## TheJudge6070

Windows 7


----------



## TheJudge6070

Well I found where I can make a system repair disc in my control panel


----------



## johnb35

The repair disc won't work, unless you are talking about recovery cd's.  You will need to install windows fresh to the SSD.


----------



## TheJudge6070

I think it's recovery but it says I need the system image cd.

Trying to do it with a 4.7 gb cd.

It says it possibly will need 112 gb free.

I started to copy the system image but it says

The back up failed.

Windows backup failed to create the shared protection point on the source volumes. (0x8078006B)

Additional information
the shadow copy provider had an error. Check the system and application event logs for more information. (0x80042306)



What could be doing this?


----------



## johnb35

You don't want to back up.  Look in the start menu under sony for vaio care or something like that.  You should be able to create recovery dvd's from there.  I just did a recovery a few months ago on a vaio.


----------



## TheJudge6070

O ok


----------



## TheJudge6070

well found out the dvds I have are not rewritable thus I keep getting write protected when trying to use them.

I tried using my usb flash drive but vaio recover didn't detect it (SanDisk cruzer 32gb) so I tried my micro usb card. Recovery got to 91% then sent an error message saying it wouldn't work. I tried booting up the ssd with what was on the micro usb but got nothing but error messages.


Looks like I'm going to go buy some dvd-rws tomorrow.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Man this is bull.

I finally got to recovery disk 3 of 3 but at the end it failed. Now I have to do it all over from 1 of 3. Wtf?


----------



## johnb35

Hopefully you bought DVD-R and not RW...  Usually you only have the option to create recovery media once and thats it.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Yeah it's a dvd r.

the sony vaio recovery need 3 disc.. I got through 2 but on the 3rd it said it failed to copy. Now trying to redo it..it copys what was on the first dvd. 

I'm trying the recovery with the 2 complete disc And see how far it goes


----------



## johnb35

It's not gonna complete the recovery with only 2 out of the 3 cd's.  If the recovery won't work then I can send you a windows 7 iso file that you can burn to dvd and install windows with.  You will just need to download drivers and use the key that is on the bottom of the laptop to activate windows.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Ok could you send it?

Appreciate  it


----------



## johnb35

I sent it to your gmail address that you registered with. Its a drop box link.


----------



## StrangleHold

Or

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery


----------



## johnb35

StrangleHold said:


> Or
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-recovery



The problem with that site is that any OEM key won't let you download the ISO.  It tells you to refer back to the manufacturer.


----------



## TheJudge6070

I see if I can find my old laptop box and see if disc are in there


----------



## johnb35

TheJudge6070 said:


> I see if I can find my old laptop box and see if disc are in there



They never came with recovery cd's.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Well whats the best solution now?

I only have one more disc available...the other disc have somehow gotten "write protected" thus I can't use no more. Not even nothing on them.


----------



## beers

johnb35 said:


> I sent it to your gmail address that you registered with. Its a drop box link.





TheJudge6070 said:


> Well whats the best solution now?



Y u no check inbox?


----------



## TheJudge6070

I just checked it lol. I saw it now. It's downloading. 

Thanks guys


----------



## TheJudge6070

Holy crap this has been a pain in the rear. I have so many DVDs that dont have nothing on them and now nothing can be copied to them due to the "write protected" crap. 

Going to go get more disc but finally the windows 7 iso file finally downloaded completely (3.09gb)


----------



## johnb35

Sounds like you may have a bad burner drive.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Which drivers do I need to install?

Its burning now but I thought the dvd rs are not rewritable like the RWs?

I got a new dvd r and it's copying image to the disc now


----------



## TheJudge6070

On the new Windows 7 install..do I hit the upgrade option or custom


----------



## TheJudge6070

Ok I hit custom and the disk with 225 gb (guessing it was the 250gb ssd).

Other disks were oem and reserved


----------



## johnb35

A blank 250 gb drive would actually be 232gb. 

Drivers to install

chipset
audio
video
lan
wireless

That should be most of them.  Also could be a card reader.


----------



## TheJudge6070

where do I download at? Microsoft.com?


----------



## johnb35

No, you need to go to sony's website and punch in your exact model number to get the drivers.


----------



## TheJudge6070

Gotcha thanks john


----------



## TheJudge6070

http://esupport.sony.com/US/p/model-home.pl?mdl=VPCEH1AFX&LOC=3#/downloadTab


Should I download all?


----------



## voyagerfan99

No. Just download the audio, camera, memory card reader, motherboard, network, pointing devices, video, and wireless LAN.


----------

